# FAO Shinpachi: Mitsubishi Ki-46-III



## Maximowitz (Sep 4, 2010)

Greetings my friend. Today I visited RAF Cosford Museum and took a few photos of the Ki-64 for you. I must apologise for the poor photographs, I was using my phone camera. However a friend of mine with a far better camera was on hand to help out, and as soon as he sends his shots to me I'll pass them on to you.

I have the photos I posted in much higher resolution so if you pm me with an email address I'll send them, they are quite large and far better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sure you might have spotted my mistake.... oops! Can some kind soul correct the thread title please!

*Ki-46!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2010)

Paul you can. Hit your first post 'edit' then hit 'go advanced' 

and change the title.


----------



## Violator (Sep 5, 2010)

That Dinah is one slippery-looking airplane. Good pics for a cellphone...thanks for sharing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree, she is a beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow You do not have to change your title, Paul

Guys, this was his promise visiting Cosford early this year.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2010)

Great looking plane! Whats the history on this machine?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice pics Paul!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 5, 2010)

Domo arigato! It was a pleasure to take them for you. Many thanks to whomever corrected the thread title.

And now... from the photos sent to me from my friend Michael... some better shots of her plus a mystery engine..

Oh, and I have a little suprise for you Shinpachi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2010)

They really fascinate me....the engine in the center is Nakajima Sakae 21 with A6M5 Zero fighter cowl
This is really a surprise for me
Thank you very much again for these nice shots, Paul!


----------



## astaldo (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank's for the info on this great forum Paul and also thank you for the credit.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 6, 2010)

astaldo said:


> Thank's for the info on this great forum Paul and also thank you for the credit.



Thanks for driving us there and taking some great photos.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks astaldo for your contribution!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2010)

Great Pic's..... thanks for sharing...

Charles


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks For sharing! Love the Colors and Markings!


----------



## razor1uk (Dec 16, 2010)

Colours and markings are RAF interpretations, more to prevent further corrosion than totally accurate, but close enough to 'factory fresh' Nice pics still though, cheers for posting them.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for your nice post johnbr.
I still miss Paul aka Maximowitz.
R.I.P.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Sep 21, 2018)

One of the few models I ever built when I was a kid, always liked the lines on her.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2018)

Torch said:


> One of the few models I ever built when I was a kid, always liked the lines on her.



How could you not?


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2018)

Dinah with the nice linah...

Whilst at Cosford in July, I got the opportunity to jump the fence as it were and get close to the Ki-46. Here's a sample of photos I took.




Ki-46 1




Ki-46 2




Ki-46 3




Ki-46 4




Ki-46 5




Ki-46 6




Ki-46 7




Ki-46 8

She's a svelte wee beastie, that's for sure.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2018)

Awesome, great shots


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

Great shots Grant. Is that the authentic color for the wheelwells? I have one in the stash to be done as a captured aircraft


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 28, 2018)

I built several late war WW2 aircraft from Japan. I believe much of the internal color
was a metallic blue,...but then again, 2005 was the last of my model building.

Just an FYI, I have recently acquired the May 1945 updated TAIC 253B report.
I believe the performance listed in this report is calculated, although it does not
say such. The report credits the two Mitsubishi Ha 112 engines with the ability
of producing 1,620 hp. at 2,800 ft. using 92 octane fuel and ADI (water injection ?).
It also credits the aircraft with an initial climb rate of 4,292 fpm. and a maximum
speed of 419.6 mph (364 knots/per/hr.) at 16,700 ft.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2018)

this most interesting setting, the officer on duty is having a conversation with a pilot while the ground crew in the background are servicing their "Dinah". Note that none of the officers is wearing any parachute but the pilot has put on his helmet. This photo was taken in China and the white clothes worn by the maintenance crew indicate that either they are of low rank or were locally obtained.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> this most interesting setting, the officer on duty is having a conversation with a pilot while the ground crew in the background are servicing their "Dinah". Note that none of the officers is wearing any parachute but the pilot has put on his helmet. This photo was taken in China and the white clothes worn by the maintenance crew indicate that either they are of low rank or were locally obtained.
> View attachment 514136
> View attachment 514138


This caption, wherever it came from, is not accurate.
The "white clothes" were cotton fatigues and supplied by the IJA as standard issue and not indicative of "low rank" or "obtained locally".
Also, there is no need for the crewman to be wearing a parachute if the aircraft is being serviced. The officer standing next to the crewman probably doesn't need a parachute, either...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 23, 2018)

No pilots wore parachutes when they had no immediate schedule to fly but had to be prepared for scramble with the helmet.
The white working clothes was one of the ground crew uniforms as mechanic.
Looks a good off-duty day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> No pilots wore parachutes when they had no immediate schedule to fly but had to be prepared for scramble with the helmet.
> The white working clothes was one of the ground crew uniforms as mechanic.
> Looks a good off-duty day.


There is also the chance that the crewman came over to chat with a supervising officer after a mission, while observing progress on the maintenance, too.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 23, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> There is also the chance that the crewman came over to chat with a supervising officer after a mission, while observing progress on the maintenance, too.



Yes, they look relaxed.
BTW, the IJA white working clothes are still available as replica in Tokyo.
Amazing.





Source: 陸軍白色作業衣　ミリタリーショップ　革ジャン　中田商店

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 24, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Is that the authentic color for the wheelwells? I have one in the stash to be done as a captured aircraft



Hi Geo, sorry for not getting back sooner, as far as I know it is authentic (but not original), as the aircraft underwent restoration in 1990 with help from Japanese experts, when it was painted in the markings it wears today. There were efforts made to research its colour scheme it wore before its capture as there is little surviving information about its service career. Oddly, a Japanese 747 pilot painted the tail markings as he was an expert at sign writing! Information supplied to the museum at the time of its restoration doesn't match that in the War Prizes book, which is generally the bench mark for preserved Axis aircraft histories.

According to the museum it served with the 81st Sentai, 3rd Chutai, as restoration in the mid 1970s revealed these markings. It had been with the ATAIU and wore RAF roundels at one stage. The one in post #29 and the colour image at the bottom of post #33 is the same aeroplane, probably taken at RAF St Athan, but I'm not sure exactly when. Note the Gloster Meteor behind it and in post #29, the Mini and other suitably British cars.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Much obliged Grant. I would love to find a photo of when it wore British markings. I do have decals for when it was in U.S. markings


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Geo, there is a picture of it in War Prizes, but its not very good. You can only see the ATAIU titling and a British roundel on its side and nothing else. You can't determine what colours it wears from the image, but according to the RAF Museum notes it was a dark brown rather than green. Tail markings were overpainted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

